# Free Public Program on Coyotes of Northeast Ohio in Boardman



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BOARDMAN, OH - Whether reviled or revered, coyotes are very clever and adaptive animals. This is proven by their opportunistic and creative instincts to find food and habitat in a wide array of environments. Learn more about coyotes in Ohio during a free public program on Thursday, March 6th, 2014 from 6:00 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. The program will take place at Boardman Park, LaRiccia Family Community Center (Rotary Room), 375 Boardman-Poland Road.

More...

More...


----------

